# baby/kid gadgetry and MDC mamas?



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

So the leash thread had me wondering if there were any gadgets or mainstream baby furnishings (crib, playpen etc.) that MDC mamas _do_ think are absurd/demeaning/just wrong or is the general idea that it only matters how it is used?

I might do a poll if anyone is interested in this.....


----------



## georgiapa (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty moderate as far as MDC'ers go, but I do think it is the way in which the contraptions are used, even things like carriers and slings.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

Paddles for spanking. Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm pretty open minded. I don't see all those things as necessary, but I don't see them as demeaning. I guess I also don't have much interest in brainstorming what I would find demeaning either lol, I'm certainly not going to TRY to be judgemental lol

I do agree with georgia though - I think its how things are used - I guess parents can be demeaning, but most things I dont see to be demeaning on their own, when used properly by a parent and child both happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think the gadgetry itself is demeaning, just largely unnecessary. And I hate how everything is marketed to parents as being necessary because it's SAFE or EDUCATIONAL.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

I truly believe an item becomes "absurd" when it's used improperly. A crib can be a helpful tool, if used accordingly, and not used as a cage to imprison your child for hours on end while he or she screams.

As for us? The only thing that we bought (that we were told we HAD TO HAVE) was an infant chair that we barely used. 99% of the time he was in our arms, and the 1% was the time I used it when I was trying to shower. It's not absurd, but I've seen friends put it on the table, with their baby in it, and walk away from them. Again, that's not the item that's absurd.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't think of anything...some of the toys (and often the ones marked "educational"), maybe...but none of the equipment. It can all be used badly, but everyone is in a different situation, so I'm not going to say what works for someone else. (Full disclosure...I've used high chairs, swings, soft carriers, backpacks, strollers, playpens, a crib - briefly, and a "bucket" carseat. I think that's about it. I may have tried some others with ds1, but I didn't have any money.







) I do think a lot of stuff is generally unnecessary, but that doesn't mean it's inherently wrong, or that it's "bad" - just not necessary. If people find that it makes their lives easier, then why not? (The first thing I'm thinking of is baby bathtubs. I honestly don't get them. I've always just used one of those little wire frames with a cloth cover to hold the baby semi-upright in the sink...and I know people who don't even use those. When they outgrow that, they move into the tub with me. That doesn't mean I think there's anything _wrong_ with the tubs, though. I just don't have a need for one for my family.)


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I can't think of anything...some of the toys (and often the ones marked "educational"), maybe...but none of the equipment. It can all be used badly, but everyone is in a different situation, so I'm not going to say what works for someone else. (Full disclosure...I've used high chairs, swings, soft carriers, backpacks, strollers, playpens, a crib - briefly, and a "bucket" carseat. I think that's about it. I may have tried some others with ds1, but I didn't have any money.







) I do think a lot of stuff is generally unnecessary, but that doesn't mean it's inherently wrong, or that it's "bad" - just not necessary. If people find that it makes their lives easier, then why not? (The first thing I'm thinking of is baby bathtubs. I honestly don't get them. I've always just used one of those little wire frames with a cloth cover to hold the baby semi-upright in the sink...and I know people who don't even use those. When they outgrow that, they move into the tub with me. That doesn't mean I think there's anything _wrong_ with the tubs, though. I just don't have a need for one for my family.)

I was thinking tubs too when I thought of absurd! No offense to anyone who bought this particular tub, but did you see the ones that are the baby "spas"? They come with something that makes the water bubble and a spray attachment. That is the only thing I really thought was absurd!!


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm totally guilty of judging the time-out mat so that's one I've said I think is absurd.

But overall I guess I trust thoughtful parents to make good decisions for them and their kid and their family.

We have a very generous family and had lots of hand me downs and devices either given to us or available - bouncy chair, exersaucer, swing, jolly jumper, TWO playpens, an arm's reach cosleeper, crib, change table, rocking chair, toddler rocker, sling, snugli, bathtub, bath ring, high chair, booster seat, travel system, folding stroller, and joggling stroller, two potties, a toilet seat that fits on the toilet&#8230; I'm probably forgetting some.

And then I went and bought the one device we used every day - the Ergo. (It's a miracle I could walk around anywhere in my house right?) Oh yes and I bought the dreaded leash after a particularly fraught trip through the zoo.

Anyways, my son used perhaps 1/3 of all that but I wouldn't have guessed which he was going to choose or even when. He hated the jolly jumper. Loved the swing - for about 3 weeks, but I had clean floors as a result! Despised the highchair after about a year old. Used the exersaucer for about three months before he discovered walking (again! Clean floors!) And so on.

It was nice to be able to try things out as he liked them, and to pass them on after he was done. Nothing was all that necessary really (except the Ergo!) but that doesn't mean we didn't appreciate them.

If I were going out shopping I wouldn't buy all that, but I don't really get the seething and loathing over them either. I know that some people overuse them, but you know what? You can put your baby on the floor, walk away, and neglect him/her. Neglect is not related to stuff but to attitude.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

oh, thats a good point Jenn. I think the time out mats and time out chairs and time out corners and time out places and time out hats are demeaning. I guess the only thing I think is demeaning is punitive action - with or without a gadget to carry it out. I wouldn't say in those cases the objects are demeaning, but the actions are (hitting, time outs, punitive measure, etc)

but a chair can just be a chair, a mat can just be a mat, a hat can just be a hat, a bedroom can just be a bedroom, a corner could be a comfort corner that the child goes to of their own free will with nice calming activities. So really, the objects aren't demeaning (except maybe things along the lines of a dunce hat with dunce written on them, in which case why would the parent buy it in the first place unless they intended to use it for purposes I would consider demeaning to the child) but really, its not about the objects, its how those objects are used. Parents can demean their child with or without certain gadgets. The responsibility is on the parent, not the objects, imo.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
I'm totally guilty of judging the time-out mat so that's one I've said I think is absurd.

I'd forgotten that those (and the time-out chairs) even existed. I've seen them online, but not in person. I do find them kind of humiliating...and we've even resorted to a variant on time-out for ds2, on occasion (sometimes, removing him is the only way to get him to stop hitting...but he always has the option of having me or his dad - or even ds1 - sitting with him).


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I think it's mostly about how things are used - however, I thought the sling thing to carry a bucket car seat was absurd. Not demeaning, just silly (though I'm sure there are people out there who find them useful in ways I've never imagined).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I think it's mostly about how things are used - however, I thought the sling thing to carry a bucket car seat was absurd. Not demeaning, just silly (though I'm sure there are people out there who find them useful in ways I've never imagined).

Probably - they looked way harder than just carrying the bucket to me...


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I think it's mostly about how things are used - however, I thought the sling thing to carry a bucket car seat was absurd. Not demeaning, just silly (though I'm sure there are people out there who find them useful in ways I've never imagined).

They have... slings for bucket car seats? That make little sense to me, I admit.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
They have... slings for bucket car seats? That make little sense to me, I admit.

Yup - a big strap that attaches to the bucket, so you can strap it over your shoulder and carry it in front of you. I think it's supposed to reduce wear and tear on your arms...or something...

I'd post a link, but I can't remember what they're called. The Google search terms I've tried haven't worked.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/inde...ROD&ProdID=242


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

...and there it is.

It looks even more uncomfortable than I remember it looking.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I know! And there's not even a baby in it. I can't imagine how much more uncomfortable it would be with an extra 6-20lbs thrown in!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I'll stick to more traditional babywearing if it's all the same. Acctually I'm not sure I even know how to take the bucket off the carseat base.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/inde...ROD&ProdID=242











Okay, now that is absurd, and I would dare say just wrong as well.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Anyways, my son used perhaps 1/3 of all that but I wouldn't have guessed which he was going to choose or even when. He hated the jolly jumper.

YES, this is so true! Everyone told me how awesome the vibrating baby chairs were. DS HATED!!!! that thing, but loved being able to bounce in the jumper when he was older. Also, he hated the swing at first and all carriers... then liked them after trying again a couple of weeks later.

You really never know. We still have the vibrating seat because DD-to-be might like it.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

OH! I thought of one... Peepee Teepees. We got them as a gift. Unless your DS lies absolutely still and absoutely on his back, they fall off. OR they stay on, but he sprays them into the air when he pees.









Those were definitely the most useless things we had.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snuzzmom* 
OH! I thought of one... Peepee Teepees. We got them as a gift. Unless your DS lies absolutely still and absoutely on his back, they fall off. OR they stay on, but he sprays them into the air when he pees.









Those were definitely the most useless things we had.

I always thought those were a joke, like glow-in-the-dark condoms. (Which, btw, you are NOT supposed to wear... the glow-in-the-dark stuff comes off, a friend of mine (NOT ME I SWEAR!!!) found this out the hard way.)

I was vehemently anti-stuff before DD was born but I did find that the vibrating chair was extremely useful when she was wee - she would often get too worked up to nurse, and the vibration made her stop crying enough so I could latch her on. The exersaucer was also pretty good for a while, and it's been passed on a couple times now. But the playmat with the danglies was useless. The sling we loved literally to bits, but other carriers were all crap (we didn't have an ergo though - I think I'd like one if there's a baby #2)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snuzzmom* 
You really never know. We still have the vibrating seat because DD-to-be might like it.

Yeah. DD loved the swing. DS2 didn't care for it...didn't hate it, but didn't like it. (DD used to giggle when we got her close to it, because she knew she was going to swing.) I loved the Jolly Jumper - mom said she almost had to fight to get me _out_ of it...but neither of my siblings was that crazy about it. DS1 loved being worn - front, back, didn't matter. DD loved it when she loved it, but if she wasn't in the mood, she let you know fast! DS2...totally unpredictable with my Snugli (I've had it since ds1 was a baby)...but loved being back-carried in the Ergo.

I hesitate to dismiss any of it, because I never know what any particular baby will like. We still have dd and ds2's swing (ds1 was a lot older, so his swing is long gone) and will try it with this baby...but I really won't mind if he/she doesn't like it. It's got a _big_ footprint.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
But the playmat with the danglies was useless.

DS1 loved that. My others haven't been interested at all.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I object philosophically to electric baby-minders like swings and vibrating seats, but I do understand why some people use them.

I would definitely say that it's all in how the gear is used. I'm always sad when I see parents trying to comfort a baby without taking him or her out of the bucket, winding up holding the baby only as a last resort.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
Well, I object philosophically to electric baby-minders like swings and vibrating seats, but I do understand why some people use them.

I would definitely say that it's all in how the gear is used. I'm always sad when I see parents trying to comfort a baby without taking him or her out of the bucket, winding up holding the baby only as a last resort.

vibrating baby chair was how we would get ds to poop in the beginning. we used to say "it vibrates the sh#t out of him!" lol. also it was the only place he would sleep besides in arms, and sometimes I needed to poop too


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
we used to say "it vibrates the sh#t out of him!" lol.

We say the same thing about driving on the highway for my son. Always guarantees a poop.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

we have a sling. thats pretty much it. i would love a learning tower...but really. thats quite expensive. maybe we will make one ourselves...

other gadgetry is absurd, in my opinion, and potentially convenient, but people crave convenience a little too much. also in my opinion!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
I would definitely say that it's all in how the gear is used. I'm always sad when I see parents trying to comfort a baby without taking him or her out of the bucket, winding up holding the baby only as a last resort.

I've done that on rare occasions...usually when the baby gets upset when we're almost out of a store or something. It doesn't sit well with me, but I know he/she will be even more upset if I take him/her out, then have to put him/her back two minutes later when we're ready to leave. It bugs me.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok the sling for the bucket is crazy! People go to such lengths not to hold their babies! I think our bucket seat has come out of the car maybe 5 times in the 4 months I have had the baby and it was all in white out blizzards! I feel so strange carrying him in there, I feel like its treating him like an accessory instead of a person? I just feel more comfortable being able to feel him against my body.

Gadgets we have are a ring sling, hot sling, and a mei tai. I have a very simple bath seat that I lay him in when we are in the shower so
I can shave. Then I also have an older version of this:
http://www.gobabygohamptons.com/Aqua...long_Swing.jpg

I use it when I need to but I am proud to say its had the same batteries for 8years!









I agree with the pp's who say that most gadgets can be demeaning or not depending on the way they are used. I feel bad for 1st time parents who spend so much money because they believe they need so much stuff! I know I really got suckered in when I was pregnant the first time!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

The only "gadget" I ever used was a carrier (sling, Ergo, wrap, etc.) I lived in Europe at the time and didn't have access to all the American gadgets--these things are VERY American.


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snuzzmom* 
OH! I thought of one... Peepee Teepees. We got them as a gift. Unless your DS lies absolutely still and absoutely on his back, they fall off. OR they stay on, but he sprays them into the air when he pees.









Those were definitely the most useless things we had.

I always thought those peepee teepees MUST fly off when baby pees.. they're too light! My DS can pee and hit the wall 2 feet behind him! :rofl

I always felt like leashes were demeaning, and still do, BUT I did use one with DS1 for a short time.. when he was learning to walk, and absolutely _refused_ to be held or even have his hands held, yet he would fall down all the time trying to walk and I was afraid he would get hurt, especially since it was during the summer and we spent a lot of time at parties at my aunt and uncle's house where falling down almost certainly meant rolling down a hill. So I used it until he was steady on his feet and then ditched it. I felt like such a bad mom using it.

I do have a swing, because we occasionally need someplace to put baby down, especially me when DH is home and I need to pump, because baby is not to the breast yet and I'm EPing. He'll stay happy in the swing for 15 minutes or so but not on the floor. It's only used _maybe_ once a day for 15 minutes or so. Otherwise baby is always in arms or in the Moby wrap.

I also have a baby bathtub.. I find them easier than bathing in the sink, especially with a preemie with no body fat who needs to be kept warm, he shivers uncontrollably if we bathe him anywhere except in front of the heater.

I have a bucket carseat, as well, but only because the only carseats that started at 4 pounds instead of 5 were buckets. I use it to carry him from the house to the car and from the car to the house, but if we are getting out of the car anywhere else he is taken out of the seat and the seat is left in the car as if it didn't come out. It's never used as a carrier. We use the Moby.

The Moby gets the most use out of anything. We would probably find a way to get by without the swing or the baby bathtub but it would involve more crying and I don't like that idea.


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaraLe6* 
I always felt like leashes were demeaning, and still do, BUT I did use one with DS1 for a short time.. when he was learning to walk, and absolutely _refused_ to be held or even have his hands held, yet he would fall down all the time trying to walk and I was afraid he would get hurt, especially since it was during the summer and we spent a lot of time at parties at my aunt and uncle's house where falling down almost certainly meant rolling down a hill. So I used it until he was steady on his feet and then ditched it. I felt like such a bad mom using it.


I don't get this. If you feel like it's demeaning, why would you do it? In what way did you demean him? If it helped both of you and made your lives easier, and he hasn't suffered any ill effects, why in the world would it make you feel like a bad mom?


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/inde...ROD&ProdID=242

That has got to be the most absurd thing I've seen! Oh look, she's so casual, wearing a car seat, with her infant, AND she's talking on the phone. I aspire to be like that.


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I don't get this. If you feel like it's demeaning, why would you do it? In what way did you demean him? If it helped both of you and made your lives easier, and he hasn't suffered any ill effects, why in the world would it make you feel like a bad mom?

I just feel like it makes my child look like an animal... it does seem silly especially since it was helpful to me/us for a short while, but the way it looks really, really bothers me.


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

As for baby gadgets, we just have slings, wraps, a mei tai and a little vibrating rocking chair like this: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Infant_to_Todd...ocker__6391895

I got the chair from a baby shower. It was handy because you could make it not rock. When DD was little and I needed a shower and DH was at work, I could put her in that and I would pull the shower curtain back (we have a clear shower liner) so I could watch her in it while I shower. Usually she was asleep. Now DD (13 mos) LOVES to climb in it and rock. I've never put batteries in it, just use it like a rocking chair.

We don't even have a high chair- we just sat her in our laps. My DH was really good at holding her and eating at the same time. Now that she's older, she likes to stand in a chair while she eats, which we don't mind.

The main reason we don't have anything is because we live in a studio. Where would we put the crib? the stroller? the high chair? the swing?
It's funny when people come over- you can barely tell a baby lives here (well, you can when you see the toys, but there's no equipment). So many people have asked where the baby sleeps! In our bed, of course. When I see pregnant women complain about how expensive babies are, I always just say, "They are as expensive as you make them."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopHat* 
When I see pregnant women complain about how expensive babies are, I always just say, "They are as expensive as you make them."

Yeah - ds1 was really cheap...until recently. Teens, I'm finding, can cost a _lot_.

Except for additional rent (which I'll admit isn't trivial), I really haven't found having children to be that expensive until the last year or two with ds1. Especially when they're little, you can strip the cost down a _lot_ from what people tend to see as necessary...and it really doesn't make life any more difficult, ime.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah...babies do not have to be expensive!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

not really I think pretty much any thing can be misused but unless its designed to hurt the child or something then no.We for example found a play pen and a swing to be tresured mommy gagets I wouldn''t have thought it before (especially the play pen) while a high chair bouncy seat cosleeper we found almost pointless. None we found offensive jsut not what we really needed or used.

Deanna


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

I pretty much agree with everyone else. The gadget's are not demeaning in themselves but can be used in a demeaning way.
I didn't learn about AP until my son was probably 2-3 months old. So we had all the baby gadgets. Honestly I used whatever made him happy at the time. I think if it makes the baby happy then why not? If it makes the baby fuss they probably don't like it or are feeling neglected and it should be rejected. JMO though. I kept the baby gadgets for dd and I'm glad I did. She's a very difficult child to hold. She wriggles and arches and it can make for dangerous situations if I need to hold her with one hand and get something for ds with the other. She will sleep through the night in her rocking/vibrating chair but not in the bed so for now we use it. If she starts fussing in it we will ditch it.
I did have a baby bathtub with ds and that is the only thing I didn't keep. I had a c/s and couldn't lift it full so I found it useless.
I love babywearing so I have all sorts of carriers but I also use a bucket seat when they are tiny like for the first 8 wks or so. It was especially helpful in our -20 celsius weather we had just after dd was born. It would take forever to unbundle the babe enough for them to be comfortable in the store and then rebundle them to go out and still fit them in the carseat safely.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Moved to Parenting


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree that most gadgets are unnecessary. We had swings, baby chairs, playpens, etc, that people gave to us and we NEVER used. We didn't buy a stroller until DD was almost a year old. We never owned a crib. We never owned a high chair (by the time DD started eating solids regularly around 15 months she was big enough for a booster seat). We had a bassinet in the early days and she spent very little time in it.

I know some people that their crib or swing WAS a necessity for their family though so I don't really have a problem with any of these things. The crap that annoys me is "educational" toys and baby video games, etc. I was at the toy store the other day and saw a video game for infants and young toddlers, where they were "painting". I was like, _WTF? Why not just let them paint for real??_ How absurd.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a swing and used in unapologetically for the time period in which my daughter would sleep in it. To be fair, I was given it as a hand-me-down but when the motor broke we bought a new one _fast._ We have a johnny jump up that she hangs out in for maybe 20 minutes once a week. I think that being able to do the dangerous part of making dinner or grabbing a shower once in a while is worth it.

I have even finally bought a stroller off craigslist. It's a jogging stroller and I use it when I am going to be out walking all day/grocery shopping. I still carry her on my back 90% of the time but I appreciate having a break once in a while.

I don't think gear is absurd. I think that trying to avoid holding your baby at all costs is absurd.


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

I think leashes are terrible for most children. I also think that buckets are horrible for awake babies who are not in cars.

Most of the other contraptions are generally useful in moderation. For some mamas they are the only means of showering.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestylemama* 
I also think that buckets are horrible for awake babies who are not in cars.

I don't get this logic. Does that mean they're okay when you're in a car? Why?


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

I like baby gear, we have a swings and boucny seats and strollers. It's all used in moderation (when baby is young enough for it). Our pack and play is quite handy, the best clothes holder ever!

I'm irked by the bucket seat that you can snap into a stroller frame and snap into a swing frame. I can just see babies spending COUNTLESS hours in the bucket seat cause no one bothered to pick babe up just transfered from stroller to car to swing. Makes me sad to think about how little contact they'd be getting.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I don't get this logic. Does that mean they're okay when you're in a car? Why?

Well, I'm not the person you were directing this comment at, but I'm not terribly happy about putting babies in car seats in the car, either. Of course I do it because it would be horribly unsafe not to, but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
Well, I'm not the person you were directing this comment at, but I'm not terribly happy about putting babies in car seats in the car, either. Of course I do it because it would be horribly unsafe not to, but I'm not happy about it.

I'm okay with the seat if the child is okay with it. (This was a huge problem for dd for a long time.) I don't carry my kids everywhere in a bucket, but I've certainly moved them in one more than once. With dd, in particular, if she was sleeping, I did _not_ wake her up - ever. It was hell trying to get her to sleep and moving her to a carrier was more than enough to wake her up.

The carseat thing comes up here as a safety issue a lot. But, for most people, at least part of the time, it's not. We take our kids out in cars when we don't have to go out at all, when we don't have to take them, or when we could get there some other way. So, we're using the carseat for convenience, not for safety. That's okay - I know I do it. But, I think we should try to keep in mind why we use them.

I find the topic of leashes funny...because it's the only baby equipment I can think of that I've only _ever_ used for my child's sake, not simply to make my life easier...


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quantity, more than anything, comes to mind when I think of absurdity. I think it is sad that we (general we) have taken "natural" products and gone to the extreme. For me, it started with cloth diapers. Ah, such a sweet, natural, "good for everyone" product.







I quickly got suckered into the whole search for the perfect diaper, and acquired far too many. That was absurd. I finally realized it, but then, strike #2 . . I moved onto babycarriers. Again, I bought too many.

After baby #2, I learned my lesson. When it came down to it, I realized that having _just enough_ of simple prefolds, nylon covers, a few wraps and a mei tai . . .(and even then, I could have less carriers) made my life easier.

I see it happening with toys as well. BEAUTIFUL handmade toys, open-ended . ..but people fill (and I mean FILL) their homes with them. Misses the point, IMO. Thankfully, I'd already learned my lesson about excess and have not gone crazy with that!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I find the topic of leashes funny...because it's the only baby equipment I can think of that I've only _ever_ used for my child's sake, not simply to make my life easier...

Yes, when I used one with my 2nd DD, it was a matter of life and death. We couldn't even walk along the sidewalk without one (this was when I had three children total). DD actually loved it, since she had far more freedom wearing it than having to hold my hand.









My mom was saying something recently about how she "would never stand for . . ."something one of my kids was doing. I laughed! I said how, in the past, I'd be offended or second guessing myself if someone said that, but I have learned that NO ONE has walked in my shoes, and I've never walked in theirs. I really refrain from judging, unless I slip up. I've had far too many servings of humble pie to have room for more!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/inde...ROD&ProdID=242

There are simply no words....omg.







: They are SO heavy...that poor woman would fall over if there were an actual baby in there!!


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
Well, I object philosophically to electric baby-minders like swings and vibrating seats, but I do understand why some people use them.

I would definitely say that it's all in how the gear is used. I'm always sad when I see parents trying to comfort a baby without taking him or her out of the bucket, winding up holding the baby only as a last resort.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiesk* 
we have a sling. thats pretty much it. i would love a learning tower...but really. thats quite expensive. maybe we will make one ourselves...

other gadgetry is absurd, in my opinion, and potentially convenient, but people crave convenience a little too much. also in my opinion!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestylemama* 
I think leashes are terrible for most children. I also think that buckets are horrible for awake babies who are not in cars.

Most of the other contraptions are generally useful in moderation. For some mamas they are the only means of showering.

We have all the baby gadgets and I found them all useful. Could I have done without them? Sure. Did they make my baby's life a little more pleasant? You betcha. I certainly don't think they are absurd. Mostly they were used for the baby's sake and not mine, it is all about keeping the baby happy and safe.

The bouncy seat basically lived in the bathroom, DD happily sat in it when I peed or showered instead of lying on the cold hard tile floor (which would make her cry). When she was really little I would also use it when I was say folding laundry or cooking or something non babywearing friendly - she liked being sat up at an angle where she could see me (she also had reflux). She also went through a period where she would fall asleep in it while being bounced, it took 500 bounces (yes I counted). This worked when the usual methods - nursing, rocking, bouncing in arms, babywearing (couldn't do this in the middle of the night she wouldn't transfer) didn't.

The swing once again bought us some sleep for brief periods in the middle of the night or the wee hours of the morning. Now that we are planning #2 if the baby will sleep in the swing well then fan-freaking-tastic, I can play with DD while the baby sleeps. No guilt at all.

The bumbo seat served as a place to put DD down in the kitchen instead of the cold, hard floor (once again that would make her cry, she was perfectly happy in the bumbo) while I made a sandwich or got a glass of milk or whatever. It was easier than putting on the sling/mei tai/etc for 3 mins while I made a sandwich, it would have taken me more time to put on the babywearing gear, put baby in it, make sandwich, then take baby back out again than to make the sandwich in the first place. My cousins have been using it for the past 5 months instead of a high chair for their DD.

The exersaucer was a great way for me cook dinner for a few months in between teeny tiny baby and crawling happy to explore on their own baby (DD didn't crawl until 10.5 months)

We used a bucket seat and generally I left her in the seat if she was sleeping or if the time it took to run the errand was less than the time it would take for me to unbuckle her, put on sling, put her in sling, run errand, put her back in carseat, buckle her in and drive away - ie returning a video, picking up drycleaning, etc.

The crib we didn't use until 14 months and she is still using it at 3. I know she could have gone directly into a bed, but I felt safer with her contained in the crib if she were to get up in the middle of the night or during a nap while I was doing something outside. I fully plan to both cosleep and use the crib with the new babe right from the very start. DD loves her crib now and is hesitant to switch to a bed, but we will later this summer.

The leash was useful in specific situations - I bought it when we took DD on a trip to the inner harbor in Baltimore when she was 15ish months - refused to ride in a stroller and refused to be worn in a carrier at that point, she had just learned to walk and only wanted to walk. The harbor has no fence or barrier blocking anyone from falling directly into some nasty water. So yeah we used it there. It was also handy at the aquarium that doesn't allow strollers, and the airport when I didn't want DD to run back through security or something screwy like that. Most handy from walking until age 2 when she started to actually listen to me.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I love my packnplay-that thing is so handy. I am a mama who also loves the plastic baby bath tub. I have a really bad back and that thing has been a lifesaver for me-fits right in my sink so DH is at my level and I do not have to bend over.

I also love my Baby Bjorn but have to be careful because of my back.

Here is my big bad gadgetry secret-I own a Bugaboo Frog stroller. My Mom who has lots of money bought it for me and you know what? I love love love it. It is so smooth and easy to use. She even got me the cup holder that clips on. I use it often when I am walking for exercise (we go four miles) and it is also great for my neices and my MIL. None of them can carry DH in the Bjorn or sling so the stroller it is.

DH doesn't live in it though. We do lots and lots where he is in the bjorn or sling or just rolling around on the grass.


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

What is absurd is the price for things like high chairs and strollers. Think Stokke, Bugaboo, Quinny....

oops, sorry betsyj!


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

Please!! No need to apologize-lord knows I would never have been able to afford such an item myself. But, the next you see a mama out there with one it might be me and I'm a pretty good mama if I do say so myself.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
DS1 loved that. My others haven't been interested at all.

Same here! And he hated the sling but loved the mai tai. These babies! I wish they'd read up on this stuff before they get here and tell us via Morse code- kicks what they want.


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *betsyj* 
Please!! No need to apologize-lord knows I would never have been able to afford such an item myself. But, the next you see a mama out there with one it might be me and I'm a pretty good mama if I do say so myself.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

mmmm....I tend to find the baby strapped into those bucket carseats all day to be pretty awful.







We seriously know some people who's baby's never leave the bucket seat for hours and hours at a time. They just get hauled around like so much luggage.







:
And honestly, I gave up on that quick with my first. I had bruises on my legs from getting hit by the thing, and my arms were sore.

Slings are so much better for all involved.







:

I think a lot of the "gadgets" can have their uses for particular families in particular situations. But as someone else mentioned, they are over used and over priced and just generally *too much*.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelamariebee* 
The crap that annoys me is "educational" toys and baby video games, etc. I was at the toy store the other day and saw a video game for infants and young toddlers, where they were "painting". I was like, _WTF? Why not just let them paint for real??_ How absurd.

I know!! It is so crazy-making. The manufacturers get away with it because by and large, new parents are the world's most gullible buying population. Tell them it's safe or educational and they're all over it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I'm okay with the seat if the child is okay with it. (This was a huge problem for dd for a long time.) I don't carry my kids everywhere in a bucket, but I've certainly moved them in one more than once. With dd, in particular, if she was sleeping, I did _not_ wake her up - ever. It was hell trying to get her to sleep and moving her to a carrier was more than enough to wake her up.

WORD. My child didn't sleep well AT ALL unless he was held-- which was fine-- but if he by chance fell asleep in the car there was no way in hell I was gonna wake him. Sometimes we'd get home and I'd send DH into the house for a book for me and we'd just stay in the car. DS would wake IMMEDIATELY if I tried to take him out to hold or wear him and would be furious. The second he awoke on his own, he'd be taken out and held and nursed.

To be honest I didn't want half the stuff we got, but people really seemed to want to buy us these things. I am VERY grateful for that, but it was a weird position to be in. We were also given a lot second-hand. It was nice to be able to try all this stuff, but frankly it was far more than we needed.

In general I think it's a mistake to villainize any "gear." It's all about usage. Anything can be abused.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
mmmm....I tend to find the baby strapped into those bucket carseats all day to be pretty awful.







We seriously know some people who's baby's never leave the bucket seat for hours and hours at a time. They just get hauled around like so much luggage.







:
And honestly, I gave up on that quick with my first. I had bruises on my legs from getting hit by the thing, and my arms were sore.

*Slings are so much better for all involved.*







:

I think a lot of the "gadgets" can have their uses for particular families in particular situations. But as someone else mentioned, they are over used and over priced and just generally *too much*.

Unless your kid hates slings. Both of mine do. I have spent a small fortune trying to find the perfect baby wearing device, and all I get is a baby that screams. Stick her in her bucket seat and she will coo, smile and laugh happily throughout our shopping trip.

I have a baby bathtub, but I don't use it. A bassinet that I don't use. A mobile that I don't use. And a bouncy seat that I don't use. I did use all of these items with dd1, but I don't need them with dd2. I do however need my swing and exersaucer.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

the only truely useless and absurd thing I can think of was this doll thing where you shoved a bottle up its butt and the nipple popped out its mouth to look like a tounge then your baby would suck on it.. . the animals tounge. . . . it was a glorified bott;le propper. so much wrong with that . . . so many things . . . .


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
the only truely useless and absurd thing I can think of was this doll thing where you shoved a bottle up its butt and the nipple popped out its mouth to look like a tounge then your baby would suck on it.. . the animals tounge. . . . it was a glorified bott;le propper. so much wrong with that . . . so many things . . . .

Ok, that is... Mildly disturbing, to put it mildly...


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

oh my! i have got some lols out of this thread. as you can see im typing one handed, because ds doesnt want to play with any of the toys or the excersaucer his grandparents purchased fo/r him. /









i will unabashedly proclaim my love for the time precious time the swing bought me. i was able to actually make dinner and take showers mostly without interruption. however he only liked it for oh, 6 weeks or so?







:

the most recent baby gadget i saw that I thought was silly (before reading this thread) was the walking wings http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Wings-.../dp/B000E9TDRS.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
\the most recent baby gadget i saw that I thought was silly (before reading this thread) was the walking wings http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Wings-.../dp/B000E9TDRS.











However, I could see where that could be useful for some kids. None of mine were this way, but I have know quite a few babies who hit the "assisted walking" stage and were not happy unless their poor parents were hunched over walking them around by the fingers. My back aches just thinking about it.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *betsyj* 
I love my packnplay-that thing is so handy. I am a mama who also loves the plastic baby bath tub. I have a really bad back and that thing has been a lifesaver for me-fits right in my sink so DH is at my level and I do not have to bend over.

I also love my Baby Bjorn but have to be careful because of my back.

Here is my big bad gadgetry secret-I own a Bugaboo Frog stroller. My Mom who has lots of money bought it for me and you know what? I love love love it. It is so smooth and easy to use. She even got me the cup holder that clips on. I use it often when I am walking for exercise (we go four miles) and it is also great for my neices and my MIL. None of them can carry DH in the Bjorn or sling so the stroller it is.

DH doesn't live in it though. We do lots and lots where he is in the bjorn or sling or just rolling around on the grass.

DH? Your husband?







:







:


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

This just seems like a bad idea all around: Baby Bottle Sling.

This one I've just never understood: Hand-shaped Positioning Pillow.

Overall, though, I agree with pps that most accessories can be useful, but aren't really necessities.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notjustmamie* 
This just seems like a bad idea all around: Baby Bottle Sling.

This one I've just never understood: Hand-shaped Positioning Pillow.

Overall, though, I agree with pps that most accessories can be useful, but aren't really necessities.


I've seen the hand pillow used a lot with preemies. It helps them feel more secure.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

DH? Your husband?
oops.







my ds


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

the hand pillow cracks me up. i want a few just for like decoration


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
the hand pillow cracks me up. i want a few just for like decoration









If I had something like that, I'd probably walk into whatever room they were at night, and jump half out of my skin.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

oh! found it http://www.babybungalow.com/babohukiki.html


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
...and there it is.

It looks even more uncomfortable than I remember it looking.

I've seen it used IRL and very nearly laughed right in the woman's face, I was so shocked.

It is truly weird and looked insanely uncomfortable.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
oh! found it http://www.babybungalow.com/babohukiki.html

Woah, that is freaky!

Me and my husband both think this thing is pretty absurd.

http://www.tummytub.co.uk/about.html

It's a bucket. Save yourself 45 bucks and drop by home depot.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
Woah, that is freaky!

Me and my husband both think this thing is pretty absurd.

http://www.tummytub.co.uk/about.html

It's a bucket. Save yourself 45 bucks and drop by home depot.

Wow. That is...







:

Dh said, "So they can fall over?!"


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
oh! found it http://www.babybungalow.com/babohukiki.html

"Bottle Huggers are just the right fit for that baby who is ready for a bottle. "










The hand thing seems like a good idea for a preemie or a baby that cannot be held, but I think it looked kind of creepy! The lauguage on that website was interesting too, stressing how babies need touch and the arms of their parents...so unless your baby is in the NICU or the like...why not just hold them?







I really can see how they would like that though and if my baby were in a situation where I could not hold them it would be nice to know there was something to comfort them that way.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
Woah, that is freaky!

Me and my husband both think this thing is pretty absurd.

http://www.tummytub.co.uk/about.html

It's a bucket. Save yourself 45 bucks and drop by home depot.

Er... I had one of those. I actually really liked it. Unlike a bucket from home depot, there were no sharp edges or handles or anything, and it was exactly the right size for pre-standing baby. And it was easy to fill and carry to our fireplace, the only place we could bathe DD where she wouldn't be cold and crying. We have no central heating, our bathroom is freezing (which is a more frequent occurrence in the UK than in Canada, I think, hence the origins of the tummy tub.) It was also really easy to bathe a baby in, especially before she had head control - all you need to do is support the chin, and the rest of the baby bobs around nicely while you wash. WAY easier than in the tub. That having been said, once DD was standing up (around 8 mo I think) it wasn't so useful - she kept launching herself upwards and making a huge mess. But she wasn't so cold-sensitive then either, and it was summer, so the tummy tub served its purpose and moved on to another baby.


----------



## bumblebeeskies (Apr 15, 2006)

I am barely 5' and am adopting at the end of June. I have carried my friend's baby in her carrier a couple times, and thought my arms were going to break. I don't think the carrier strap seems like such a bad idea for someone who might need it. I'd rather look goofy than tear up my shoulders and backs.

BTW, can anyone recommend a lightweight carrier?


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

Unless your kid hates slings. Both of mine do. I have spent a small fortune trying to find the perfect baby wearing device, and all I get is a baby that screams. Stick her in her bucket seat and she will coo, smile and laugh happily throughout our shopping trip.
As I said, sometimes they may be useful for particular families.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 









Okay, now that is absurd, and I would dare say just wrong as well.









Never heard of these...unbelievable!

I do remember on hearing the breaking news that I would give birth prematurely (I actually went in the hospital with the idea the premature labour could be halted for xth time) getting into a panick. Of course, because it was too early for my baby, and because I would give birth for the very first time in my life. But I actually panicked, too, about us not being 'ready for the baby yet' meaning we didn't prepare everything at home as we'd planned, we didn't purchase everything we thought we would need when the baby would arrive, and I hadn't read my birthing books yet only the pregnancy ones. LOL.
I actually remember myself bursting out to my obgyn on breaking the news, 'but we don't have the baby bath yet!'. THAT must have sounded totally absurd and she must have thought I was a very strange mom worrying about baths, not baby, lol. But regarding the circumstances I am sure it could be normally, psychologically explained: a premature birth makes a parent feel unprepared for the birth, the coming of the baby, the health of the baby, the caring for the baby and everything evolving around that. Also, I was stuck at home in the last weeks of my pregnancy and had been unable myself to deal with the last 'baby stuff shopping' and have experienced this as frustrating, so have been checking catalogues for 'things we would need' to kill time.

One of the first presents we got was a baby bath from my two good friends who visited us closely after the birth







.
When I outspoke my worry about a babybath at the oncoming birth, I actually had had in mind one of these bath furtnitures with changing pad/drawers and everything lol but later realised that that was not an absolute must and we easily did without .


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
I've seen the hand pillow used a lot with preemies. It helps them feel more secure.

I almost posted about those pillows here, but I deleted it because I know they have been really helpful with preemies. They still freak me out though







, but I can totally see how they could be comforting.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I almost posted about those pillows here, but I deleted it because I know they have been really helpful with preemies. They still freak me out though







, but I can totally see how they could be comforting.

They are strange looking. The NICU my dd was in didn't use them, they used beenie babies. I'm glad they didn't since Lilly still carries her beenie babies with her when we go out. It would be wierd for her to drag a stuffed hand around.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

It makes me sad when I think of all the money I wasted on stuff we never used. Our crib was a thousand dollar laundry basket. Our swing just took up space. I could go on and on, but that stuff just preys on us when we are in hormonal overdrive.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
It makes me sad when I think of all the money I wasted on stuff we never used. Our crib was a thousand dollar laundry basket. Our swing just took up space. I could go on and on, but that stuff just preys on us when we are in hormonal overdrive.

Totally. Most stuff I didn't buy it til I could see an actual need for it - but some stuff I acquired free from friends and a lot of it (like the crib!) sat unused for a year or so until I realized it and put it up on craigslist for some other poor sucker. (I gave most of it away free.)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bumblebeeskies* 
I am barely 5' and am adopting at the end of June. I have carried my friend's baby in her carrier a couple times, and thought my arms were going to break. I don't think the carrier strap seems like such a bad idea for someone who might need it. I'd rather look goofy than tear up my shoulders and backs.


It's not about looking goofy - I can't imagine it would be comfortable. If you need to carry a baby long enough for something like that to be necessary, wouldn't it make more sense to just take the baby out and carry the baby in a sling made for the baby, not for the carseat? Carseats are heavy, especially with a baby in them. The bucket seats are convenient for getting a baby strapped in in the house and carrying to the car, or from the car to a shopping cart (if you have a baby happier in the seat than in arms, or asleep that you don't want to wake) but I don't think they were ever intended to be carried for long distances.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Love this thread. I'm a writer at the ecochildsplay blog and I did a series of articles on this very subject. "Baby essentials that AREN'T."

The items I covered were: cribs, bucket car seats, strollers, diapers, bathtubs, baby food, and baby "brain boosters".

I'm still thinking of doing a couple more... one on baby holding devices like high chairs, bouncy seats, bumbos, playpens, etc... and the other on hospitals. Not something you BUY, I know, but an "essential" that you can usually do without.









I do try to make the point in the articles that these are all items that serve a purpose, that have usefulness for some families in some situations... but they shouldn't be regarded as essentials by default! Many of them do also have negative/dangerous/detachment qualities to them and I'm clear to point them out. Some critics in comments didn't like the negativity, but I think it's important for parents to know BOTH sides, the pros and the cons of using a particular item, when deciding if it's right for their family.

With DD we used no crib, no bucket seat (just convertible right from birth), no stroller, no baby food, no bumbo, etc. We had a bathtub which we used about three times but it was SUCH a pain. It was easier to take her into the bath with me. Most babies are bathed more often than they should be anyway. And we had a bouncy chair, which did come in handy sometimes. I think having ONE baby-holder-device is a good idea, but I don't understand the need to have like 17 different ones.









We did use a high chair, but moved her out of it to a booster at the table pretty quickly, by about 16mo I think. And by about 18 or 19mo we just dispensed with the booster and she sits in the regular chair. I'll admit the high chair was something that I still believed was "essential", but in retrospect, really wasn't. She ate on our laps just as often. I think if we do have another, we won't bother with a high chair.

We have several slings. And in response to the pp who said there were times when it was faster to just pop baby into some sort of seat rather than put on a sling, put baby in, make a sandwich, take baby out, etc etc etc. When DD was young and at the age of needing to be "put somewhere" all the time (ie, not old enough yet to sit and play by herself), I just wore the sling ALL THE TIME. It takes just a moment to put her in it when I'm already wearing it. And more than that -- most of the time she was already in it anyway!

The most convenient thing about the sling IMO is just putting baby in it and wearing her pretty much all the time. It saves a lot of time compared to taking her in and out of other holding devices! And when I wasn't wearing her, I just still kept the sling on. That's also one of the great advantages of the sling versus the bucket or the stroller -- when the baby isn't in it, it's no hassle to keep it with you. How often do you see people at a park or in a store carrying an empty bucket or pushing an empty stroller while carrying their baby in arms or with a walking toddler? The sling has no inconvenience to bring along with you even when baby's not in it.

These days, now that she's older and doesn't ride in the sling as often, I don't just automatically wear it all day. But I'll still grab it when we go out for errands, just put it on and go. Then it's ready if we need it. Fast, easy, soooooooo much easier than a stroller.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

The only gadgets that I see as just wrong are the bottle propers.

Anything else, I just see as kinda useless for me but someone else might like them. For example, I don't get the bumbo seat but my sister loves hers. She has one sling and is happy with it, but I feel like I need 2 slings, 2 wraps and a mei tai.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think that some of what is and isn't useful depends on the layout of your house. When DS was a baby we went to stay with my parents and then with my FIL, and at our house, my parents' house and my FIL's house, we used different gadgets at each one.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

This is a great thread! I agree that most baby products are a total waste of resources (money, materials, etc.). Furthermore, most of these products work to promote detachment instead of attachment.

Even as first time parents, DH and I were cognisant enough to avoid purchasing most of the baby "stuff." But, well-meaning family and friends were a different story! DH and I received a lot of different things anyway (an antique crib and high chair, pack n' play, tub, stroller(s!), play mat, baby seats, uncomfortable looking baby clothes, silly "eduacational" toys, and so on). As a result, we spent a couple of months donating, returning, or selling the above items.

We purchased the following:

*car seat
*convertible crib (purchased later for naps and later in life)
*booster seat
*sling
*glass bottles
*diapers

In retrospect, we could have easily done w/o a crib (







:...some wasted $). Of course, I would have loved to have done w/o the bottles, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 
Quantity, more than anything, comes to mind when I think of absurdity. I think it is sad that we (general we) have taken "natural" products and gone to the extreme. For me, it started with cloth diapers. Ah, such a sweet, natural, "good for everyone" product.







I quickly got suckered into the whole search for the perfect diaper, and acquired far too many. That was absurd. I finally realized it, but then, strike #2 . . I moved onto babycarriers. Again, I bought too many.

After baby #2, I learned my lesson. When it came down to it, I realized that having _just enough_ of simple prefolds, nylon covers, a few wraps and a mei tai . . .(and even then, I could have less carriers) made my life easier.

I see it happening with toys as well. BEAUTIFUL handmade toys, open-ended . ..but people fill (and I mean FILL) their homes with them. Misses the point, IMO. Thankfully, I'd already learned my lesson about excess and have not gone crazy with that!

You have made a really good point. I always seem to be window shopping for more cute dipe covers and slings...LOL! Luckily, I have managed to refrain from buying more than we need (36 regular prefolds and 24 infant prefolds w/ some covers; 1 pouch sling).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bumblebeeskies* 
I am barely 5' and am adopting at the end of June. I have carried my friend's baby in her carrier a couple times, and thought my arms were going to break. I don't think the carrier strap seems like such a bad idea for someone who might need it. I'd rather look goofy than tear up my shoulders and backs.

The thing is...I don't like the whole "never hold your actual baby" thing, but that's not my objection. I've carried a baby in a bucket many times, and it _is_ hard on the arms - no doubt about it. I just don't think the strap looks any more comfortable or less difficult. Buckets aren't really a great shape to have bouncing into your body all the time, yk? It looks really awkward, and really hard on the...shoulders and back.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

A baby bucket car seat was a necessity for me because I live in the city and don't have a car and needed to take cabs on occasion. I needed a car seat that I could easily transport.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I'll allow myself to use more non-necessity baby items if I ever have another babe. I've always thought Bumbos were interesting and wished I had one for DD when she was an infant. I might even invest in some kind of swing/chair for when I need a shower, etc. Not necessary but would make things a little easier. I think I just felt guilty if I ever set DD down for a second, also I was a little over-protective.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
Love this thread. I'm a writer at the ecochildsplay blog and I did a series of articles on this very subject. "Baby essentials that AREN'T."

The items I covered were: cribs, bucket car seats, strollers, diapers, bathtubs, baby food, and baby "brain boosters".

I'm still thinking of doing a couple more... one on baby holding devices like high chairs, bouncy seats, bumbos, playpens, etc... and the other on hospitals. Not something you BUY, I know, but an "essential" that you can usually do without.









I do try to make the point in the articles that these are all items that serve a purpose, that have usefulness for some families in some situations... but they shouldn't be regarded as essentials by default! Many of them do also have negative/dangerous/detachment qualities to them and I'm clear to point them out. Some critics in comments didn't like the negativity, but I think it's important for parents to know BOTH sides, the pros and the cons of using a particular item, when deciding if it's right for their family.

With DD we used no crib, no bucket seat (just convertible right from birth), no stroller, no baby food, no bumbo, etc. We had a bathtub which we used about three times but it was SUCH a pain. It was easier to take her into the bath with me. Most babies are bathed more often than they should be anyway. And we had a bouncy chair, which did come in handy sometimes. I think having ONE baby-holder-device is a good idea, but I don't understand the need to have like 17 different ones.









We did use a high chair, but moved her out of it to a booster at the table pretty quickly, by about 16mo I think. And by about 18 or 19mo we just dispensed with the booster and she sits in the regular chair. I'll admit the high chair was something that I still believed was "essential", but in retrospect, really wasn't. She ate on our laps just as often. I think if we do have another, we won't bother with a high chair.

*We have several slings. And in response to the pp who said there were times when it was faster to just pop baby into some sort of seat rather than put on a sling, put baby in, make a sandwich, take baby out, etc etc etc. When DD was young and at the age of needing to be "put somewhere" all the time (ie, not old enough yet to sit and play by herself), I just wore the sling ALL THE TIME. It takes just a moment to put her in it when I'm already wearing it. And more than that -- most of the time she was already in it anyway!

The most convenient thing about the sling IMO is just putting baby in it and wearing her pretty much all the time. It saves a lot of time compared to taking her in and out of other holding devices! And when I wasn't wearing her, I just still kept the sling on. That's also one of the great advantages of the sling versus the bucket or the stroller -- when the baby isn't in it, it's no hassle to keep it with you. How often do you see people at a park or in a store carrying an empty bucket or pushing an empty stroller while carrying their baby in arms or with a walking toddler? The sling has no inconvenience to bring along with you even when baby's not in it.
*
These days, now that she's older and doesn't ride in the sling as often, I don't just automatically wear it all day. But I'll still grab it when we go out for errands, just put it on and go. Then it's ready if we need it. Fast, easy, soooooooo much easier than a stroller.









That was me. We have a sling, mei tai, beco, and a bjorn and I did wear her in them all alot, anytime I was doing stuff around the house where I was walking around. But there were many, many times where we were just hanging out, playing, goofing around and I was just holding her and then I had to go to the bathroom, or make lunch or get a drink whatever so I would put her in the bouncy/bumbo for those 3-5 min periods. I wasn't going to sit there with a mei tai strapped to me for 2 hours while I played with my baby just so the baby could go in it for 3 mins while I made lunch. It just made more sense to use the seat for that. I didn't really trust her to sit up on the floor until 8 or 9 months or so, so we used the seats.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I always thought the wipe-warmer machine was a bit over the top. I'm sure some people love them.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

I like my wipe warmer. I'm pretty sure my son's scrotum appreciated the effort during the winter months.









I have a bouncy seat (good for making dinner and sewing), swing (meh), bumbo (meh), Johnny Jumper (hates it), travel system (awesome for meals out with a babe that can't sit up, quick trips, sleeping babe in car) and a walker (he loves this thing). Most were gifts.

I have a moby, meit tei and two ring slings. He loved the slings until about six months then he wanted nothing to do with them _unless_ we are shopping. He hates the sling when we are at home, he wants out so he can crawl and explore. He hates being in the sling on walks, he'll just arch his back the entire time. He wants to sit, facing out and have freedom. Independent little bugger I tell ya. Also, with the slings, I'm short with a short torso so the bigger/longer he gets the harder it it for me to do anything with him in a mei tei or a moby. He doesn't like being carried around on my back but with the front carry I can't bend over or sit or eat without his head in my chin. I can only side carry in a ring sling but if he's asleep then one arm is constantly making sure his head isn't flung backwards when I bend/lean. So, yeah, I get the baby holding devices in moderation.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

DVDs/TV shows for babies & toddlers, ala *Baby Einstein*.


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

I love this thread, it's so funny and so true! And having 2, I am already appreciating the some babies like some things more than others. #1 has ALWAYS been a picky sleeper: she would ONLY sleep swaddled in the swing for the first 4 months. Only. DS, who is now 11 weeks, is completely ambivalent about the swing. He'd rather sleep flat on his back, and has been happy doing so from day 1. I kept the swing out because I pop him in it first thing in the morning when DD is jumping all over our bed: she's very careful for a not-quite-two-year-old... but better safe than sorry.

I know those Bumbo seats are supposed to be bad, but we had one. *hangs head* DD obviously has some sort of personal space thing, because she was only happy sitting up and looking around: never liked to be carried around. She was born with pretty amazing neck control, and was sitting up at 4 months (she could get herself up to sitting position at 6mo, but couldn't roll over until 10mo: don't ask me how THAT worked), and from that point only wanted to look around. So we put her in it so she could watch me cooking dinner.

Who am I kidding? We had just about everything. I'm okay with that. It'll be interesting to see what #2 makes of it all. DD had no interest in the gym, but he already really likes it: he stares up at his reflection in the little mirror for ages.

I do want to add: I was once railing against those bottle holders as being the absolute most appalling thing that I've ever heard of in my life, when the person that I was talking to calmly pointed out that they're indispensable for multiples, especially triplets or more. Which I can see (and I felt kind of embarrassed, as she was talking about her sister who has triplets, and I know that the sister is a truly wonderful mother). So I guess this goes back to the fact that all gadgets can be good or not, based on how they're used.

Except baby videos and computer games. I refuse to back down from my judgment of those.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
I've seen the hand pillow used a lot with preemies. It helps them feel more secure.

I admit this looks quite freaky, and I wouldn't ever think to just use it 'at home', in fact I never even knew it existed, but would it have been a great thing to be able to give a 'touch and scent of mama' to both of my babies (they both were in NICU, for 12 and 8 days) when we weren't there. We were only allowed visiting twice a day for a maximum of 5 min., and not allowed to hold/breastfeed/bottlefeed my bm or anythig like that; we could do as much as hold their hands and whisper sweet words to them, us dressed in a 'protective coat'. I so much wanted to add a small item with my scent in the NICU 'box', and that wasn't allowed either







.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 









However, I could see where that could be useful for some kids. None of mine were this way, but I have know quite a few babies who hit the "assisted walking" stage and were not happy unless their poor parents were hunched over walking them around by the fingers. My back aches just thinking about it.

In Turkey (where I live) I've seen people wrap a sjawl around their child's waist with a long end to hold by the adult, so they could 'walk' their baby/toddler, let the child experience the 'freedom of walking' and not having to bend down to hold hands. Imo though, the times I saw it in use it was more 'to make the child walk prematurely' and I couldn't think of the child being comfortable at all, and had my doubts if it was good for their posture.

On picknicks, or in gardens, you may see 'cribs' made of two cords attached between two trees, wrapped in blankets, and babies/ toddlers would be put to sleep or rest there, and it's also used as a gentle swing. People use(d) to rock/swing their children asleep here.

More and more however you see these traditions getting neglected/rejected, and especially in the major towns people now have access to a million baby gadgets and the commercialism of babyhood and must-haves has taken over for many 'modern' families.

Me, a foreigner here, have had lots of surprising or also appreciative comments on our tricot wrap, as if it was a new thing while baby carrying is so much of a pretty recent tradition still. I still do see a lot of in arms carrying here in town (besides all other baby carrying variations, mostly strollers, sometimers baby bjırn or bucket, except for sling things) though and I do prefer a sling regarding 'handsfree' factor and cfr. less back ache. But I still think a bucket in a shopping cart is better than putting baby/toddler asleep on the bottom of a shopping cart (seen many times).

I've used our stroller very often too because of my backache, small of posture, HOT Summer, baby 1 didn't like untill 5 months old, only one sling (got it from western Europe didn't see any here at the time!), and with a baby/toddler in sling you do miss all the holes and obstacles in your way (really bad pavement and not pedestrian friendly here). However, with a stoller pavements have been a true torture as well . I did a lot by foot and therefore the stroller was really so useful. In fact, my second child sometimes hated it to be taken out of his stroller, even when he was tantruming and you would think that taking him out would be the natural thing to do, but NO he wouldn't lol (he's got a pretty strong personality and is a big defender of his independency . Also, often I went shopping with baby in stroller and would put our purchases in the stroller and carry baby on the way back. Or had a stroller for my toddler and the wrap for baby. And I am happy we never let ourselves be cheated by the ferarri type strollers they really freaked me out, by size, price and everything else, lol.

What I CAN'T understand is that people who have the money to buy a (new) car do not have the SENSE to buy their children a car seat. And what I can't comprehend either is people OWNING a bucket car seat and ONLY using it as a baby 'carrier', so that when they actually get in the car, mom sits with baby in the backseat, baby in arms or bucket but NOT SAFELY BELTED ????

Personally we also had a cot bed in our room, a crib support pillow, a bath tub with bath hangmat, a high chair/booster seat/chair and table convertible, a playpen/crib/changing platform for downstairs (lol with vibrator included), a bath seat, a travel booster seat, a bucket car seat (only used as car seat or when was taking shower with ds1 near me). These things have all been pretty useful and some we've used frequently, others hardly, however I do not regret our purchases. I think a lot is in the way you use these things. For me it was definitely to spare my back, and regarding the hot weather here. Now my back is much better so I could imagine using these items even a little less, but we're out of the baby phase anyway. My 3y old now sleeps in the cot bed half nights, climbs his booster seat, and sees the rare stroller ride (HE asks for it, I put it in the storage as joyriding lol.
We've also got three baby fences (two stairs) and a bed guard rail and I definitely don't regret having these either.
Oh yes, and two musical potties . Not for the music, but they are convertible step stool/toilet seater and the step stool has been really handy too for watching me in the kitchen .

All the other things we NEVER had we also NEVER thought of purchasing . I've recently looked in some baby folders and I had a good laugh about the 'newest' baby accessories available.

And yes I do realise that one can grow a baby with much less gadgets than we had. I see it with my in laws and so many others, my dh grew up without ANY of these things. But I also hear from others the need but not the money to at least be able to have some of these things.

In my husband's family though there is actually NO NEED for high chairs, or adult chairs, adult level changing tables, baby bath furniture, and no sleep furniture. They mostly sit (well now they have couches but in the village they had not) , eat, often do meal preparation, sleep, change diapers on floor level. How convenient! I must admit, since this is not the way I grew up and my body adjusted too since childhood, I can't really adjust to this style. I am just physically incapable of sitting on the floor the way they do, for more than 10 minutes . I observed that my children sometimes actually sit in this EXCACT same way on the floor as my ILs traditionally do, and they just do so naturally, I do not even believe by example, but because it is just a natural way of sitting.
At home I have changed my perspective on those 'western needs of ours of staying off the floor and be and the 50cm-1m sitting/standing level, I often change diapers on a pad on the bed/couch, or on the floor. We've been sometimes preparing meals on the floor (when child wanted to help and it was so much easier to move stuff to the floor and for child not to fall of a chair/stepstool), or have occasionally been eating while sitting on the kitchen, terrace or living room floor. I must say that once seeing my child sit on the kitchen floor freaked out my mom and she kept on telling him to get up - lol. Funny thing is, that at my ILS they DO freak out when a child PLAYS on the bare floor instead lof the carpet and that my own mom would just let us play on the bare floor at home and in the garden .

I do find carriers/strollers and the like pretty useful on outings where you DONT want a child sitting/crawling on the floor (metro, hospital, supermarket, restaurant). Sometimes our kids have been doing these things. But remember one time, in a restaurant early Saturday noon, they ended up on a down right FILTHY floor (stray hair included) meaning it hadn't been thoroughly cleaned the night before or in the morning and it was just so disgusting. Our kids were past stroller use/booster seat age though. Bon appetit!


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
I like my wipe warmer. I'm pretty sure my son's scrotum appreciated the effort during the winter months.







.

I knew someone would love it









I used paper towels cut up on squares and a thermos with a pump that I filled with warm water everyday, and that worked nicely.

The thought of having something plugged in like that all night would freak me out, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Paddles are demeaning.

Other than that, all we had were a cradle, carriers (two podaegis and a wrap, replaced wrap w/sling this time 'round), cloth diapers and potties (oh, and a tub for bathing, but it wasn't a baby tub and we had to have it because the bathroom could not be heated, not even with a space heater, and anyway the tub was cheaper than a space heater even if we could have used one), and now my toddler has SERIOUS swing, high-chair, booster-seat, binky, bottle, bath seat, etc. envy. Serious. Envy.

She thinks it's the coolest thing in the world to sit strapped into a stroller with a sippy. I have NEVER bought a sippy.







:

And my infant has reflux so we borrowed a co-sleeper so she can sleep elevated.

There is no way we can say that any particular gadget is unnecessary for another family because we do not know their situation.

And who wears their baby when cooking hot food, and where do you put your baby when cooking? For those who say baby is in the sling all the time...

Quote:

I couldn't think of the child being comfortable at all, and had my doubts if it was good for their posture.
Funny- I wore my baby in Turkey, but everyone said the same thing about baby in the carrier.







"That can't be comfortable in there!" "That is bad for her back!"


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Number one, easily, would be those "play yard" fence things. The one where you throw your kid in prison and ignore them. Yeah, definitely number one.

Followed by binky strap/clippy things, bottle proppers (I didn't even know those existed until just now and my heart hurts from knowing), these odd things that I just found online, leashes (even the 'cute' backpack type), the brainy DVDs, exersaucers and THIS horrid thing.

Odd.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

The play yard fences can come in handy. I remember one episode of J&K where they put the fence up around the christmas tree and presents to keep the kids out, not stash the kids in it.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

My sister puts her dogs in the play yard to keep them away from the baby.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've used the play yard fence as a space for older children to play lego so baby couldn't get it and we could all be in the same room together.

There are quite a few baby things that seem absurd to me. These bling bling pacifiers, with choking hazard rhinestones, really make me twitch. But that twitch is a pretty subjective kind of reaction and I'm sure there are lots of moms who find them cute.

I've never seen a paddle or time out mat personally, but would consider those demeaning for sure. I've seen Pearl and Ezzo parenting books, and a number of children's board books that I would consider demeaning to children in terms of their content (Be a Good Boy conditional parenting kind of content is what I mean. I don't have titles because they are tossed in the recycling bin as soon as I am aware of the (to me) objectionable values.).


----------



## widemouthedfrog (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
and THIS horrid thing.

Odd.

That looks like fun. I want to try!
The child on the left looks confused. Grin.

Really, I agree that different gadgets work for different children. Friends loved the bouncy chair for their kids because it soothed them, but dd didn't enjoy it. She did sleep in a swing for 6 weeks, though - the best 6 weeks of sleep in her first 1 1/2 years.

And I'm sure if we hadn't bought a really nice crib, we would have ended up with a child who really wanted to sleep in a crib. As it was, we had the nice crib and a child who wanted to sleep in my arms.

We also used a Bumbo, which was great for dd - she was a very late sitter/crawler/walker, but she had fabulous fine motor control. It helped her develop the strength to sit up and play with things in front of her on her own, which was what she really wanted to do.

And she enjoyed jumping in a bouncy jumper, but only for a few weeks. Really, the biggest thing for us was that most of these items needed to be bought used, because they're only in use for a short time. Why spend on the new ones?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

You don't have to ignore a child in a play yard. You can just use it to put the child in while you run to the other room to take the pot off the stove. Also, we use them to protect the child from the fireplace and other dangerous places that cannot really be removed from the house. You know, because we do not want toddlers gradually learning the natural consequences of hot iron.







But hey, to each her own.

And isn't that babykeeper so that you can keep your two-year-old from licking the floors of public toilets, or running out from under the doors, when you go shopping? Not that my child would consent to that, either. I have to accept that someday, she will be kidnapped by horrible people preying on her in a public bathroom but that thankfully, she will infect them all with the flu, MRSA, and probably typhoid, having recently licked God knows what in the public bathroom, or touched it and stuck her fingers in her mouth, and thereby will be found in the ER of the local hospital. But AT LEAST SHE WILL NOT HAVE BEEN RESTRAINED! Oh, wait, that's right, how will the kidnappers get her out of the store? It should take them a couple of hours to lure her out without screaming, because no bribe will suffice for The Child That Must Touch Every Balloon and Run Behind Every Counter Before Leaving the Store.

Or are perfect AP-raised children so wonderful that they never actually do that? Is my child the only one?

Thank God for the playland (on-site store nanny), which presumably is one huge, horrible detachment device center. My kid loves it. She used to beg to go in and she still does. They do horrible things in there like use doors to keep the children in and they use color, music and representational art to distract them while you shop. Pretty much a giant exersaucer.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

It is so nice to know that I can post my own opinion and not be attacked.


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone notice that monkey hanging baby feeder is made by ergo?

Have to say love love love my tummy tub. It was great for nipping the witching hour in the bud. I thought it was ridiculous the first time I saw it but then I used it.

I have a highchair and use it to sit odwn and have meals and tea time with my babe. The two biggest gadget we have are a jolly jumper and a learning tower ($35 thank you Kijiji).

I will be one of the too many toy people and they will most likeley all be puppets (my baby is my puppet buying excuse)

Anyway, all that to say I agree with a lot of others that all the baby gadgets can be ok when used well. I like having less stuff so I can have a clutter free home and more money to do fun stuff. Also buying any baby gear I do want used makes me feel all enviro.


----------



## *Jade* (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb, and suggest these








http://www.babytoupee.com/


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jade** 
I'm going to go out on a limb, and suggest these








http://www.babytoupee.com/

Almost peed in my pants, seriously. Will these things actually stay ON?????? Or do they use some kind of revolutionary 'baby toupee glue' lol.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Things that have never been used in our home are pacifiers. And no thumb sucking happened.

I believe actually that sippy cups were on of the most unnescessary purchases we did/gifts we were given. I think we have 4. And then 2 with a straw. All plastic, which now gives me the creeps anyway. One was Avent and very expensive. Especially ds2 never really liked to use those and they were not really 'no spill' anyway, or hard to get any fluids from. The need to have those was more regarding my remembering having enjoyed my own sippy cups (I have been 100 percent bottle fed). However, I never have used a pacifier as a baby, never liked it, thumb and my handkerchief were much better


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apple_juice* 
Anyone notice that monkey hanging baby feeder is made by ergo?


If I remember correctly from a thread from years past, it is NOT the same company. I'm not sure why there hasn't been a lawsuit, but I remember some one posting an email from the president of Ergo (carriers) stating that they were in no way affiliated.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We've used alot of baby equipment. The crib was a total waste for us, my oldest hated and I never even used it for my youngest. Changing tables, I've never seen a use for; all the make-your-baby-brillant stuff, we survived without; leashes, I've just never had a use for. The other stuff (swings, vibrating chairs, pack & play, slings, etc) we used depending the kid and whether they liked it or not.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

I always thought potty chairs were silly, until I had a child that is scared of the big potty and only wants the little one.

I really, really, really want a wipe warmer. I keep hoping I will find one on Freecycle or at a consignment store. Can they be used with cloth wipes, though?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
It is so nice to know that I can post my own opinion and not be attacked.

Oh, I know, isn't it? I always appreciate being able to have discussions about these things in which people express disagreement and people don't take it personally.

Quote:

Things that have never been used in our home are pacifiers. And no thumb sucking happened.
Well I don't use gripe water and my kid doesn't have colic. And I didn't have braces and my teeth never got crooked, either! Hmmm, maybe we're on to something- if we don't need something, it's because we don't have a problem that requires that solution. So maybe we should not judge people who do need the solution because we don't have their problems.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
So maybe we should not judge people who do need the solution because we don't have their problems.

Maybe we're not judging in the first place, who knows. Btw, I speak about what happened (or didn't) in MY home in referred post .

Now, my personal opinion regarding pacifiers is that there is no need to introduce this artificial (rubber or plastic) gadget to my newborn or accustom or condition my baby to use it, definitely not wish to use it as a 'plop in and don't fuss' device as done by some parents (instead of looking at underlying needs, and I said SOME), I also find it unhygienic, inconvenient and so on but did I mention this in my post? Just said we didn't use them. No thumb sucking referring to people (even who didn't have childen of their own) having been telling us of the virtues of these gadgets, the usefulness for a parent, and the 'BASIC NEED' for IT, because a child will otherwise become a horrible thumbsucker, lol. As a child I rejected pacifiers and used my thumb and I was a devoted thumb/cottonclothsucker, and so what. And, my children didn't use thumbsucking despite them not having had pacifiers. And I've been a live pacifier for a large part of my mothering life







. My opinion, my experience, not my judgment.
So it just isn't something implemented in my family.
If it's done in someone elses home, they won't hear a judging word from me, but I also won't buy pacifiers as present







.

And maybe there are more solutions to address needs than the one(s) that seem(s) obvious to some, maybe the solutions that are found by others are just as obvious to them, how different these may be? And what works for some does not nescessarily work or have to work for others, too.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
The play yard fences can come in handy. I remember one episode of J&K where they put the fence up around the christmas tree and presents to keep the kids out, not stash the kids in it.

We had to do that for DD's second Christmas.

The only time I think we ever put DD in it (it was my mom's, she bought it for my cousin who, sadly, used it all the time) was during a garage sale. Made things much easier, but if I hadn't had it I'm sure I still would have managed just fine.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Well I don't use gripe water and my kid doesn't have colic. And I didn't have braces and my teeth never got crooked, either! Hmmm, maybe we're on to something- if we don't need something, it's because we don't have a problem that requires that solution. So maybe we should not judge people who do need the solution because we don't have their problems.

Whoa, I don't see where her post was judgmental. I never used pacifiers either and people were always telling me how my DD would suck her thumb, but that never happened. I'm almost certain that is what she was referring to.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Off hand, I'd say that everything has a purpose and it's how the "gadget" is used and the intent of it that matters. For example, swings are great if your kids isn't in it all day or even for an extended period of time. Playpens have their place in some homes as a safety factor. Okay, I just thought of one...are there bottle propers, b/c if so, they'd be bad.

Oh, and I saw this computer tracker at babies r us that tracks how long your kids sleeps AND how long they cry when you are sleep training them, also BAD.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Funny- I wore my baby in Turkey, but everyone said the same thing about baby in the carrier.







"That can't be comfortable in there!" "That is bad for her back!"

I more got: 'Is that comfortable for you?' because 'My baby bjorn kills my back', 'Is baby happy in there (obviously)' or 'I bet mine woudn't have wanted to stay in there even if I would have tried', 'where did you get this?', 'did you make it yourself or is it a sheet?' 'Oh you carry a baby in there!', and the occasional, indeed, 'is that comfortable for your baby?'









Oh yes, and what DID bother me with the wrap (tricot slen) was that my baby would fall asleep in sitting position and his head would fall backwards/sideways and so I got cramping from supporting his head with one hand. And the sling+baby+diaper bag+purse I found a pretty heavy load to carry on my outdoor trips, especially when I had an accompanying toddler and buggy too. Luckily it was a period of my life and I am not this much of a pack horse anymore.

I never got to understand the carrying belt for our stroller, it was extremely impratcical, and when the stroller was actually used you wouldn't want your clothes full of dirt and mud from the wheels.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
The most convenient thing about the sling IMO is just putting baby in it and wearing her pretty much all the time. It saves a lot of time compared to taking her in and out of other holding devices! And when I wasn't wearing her, I just still kept the sling on. That's also one of the great advantages of the sling versus the bucket or the stroller -- when the baby isn't in it, it's no hassle to keep it with you. How often do you see people at a park or in a store carrying an empty bucket or pushing an empty stroller while carrying their baby in arms or with a walking toddler? The sling has no inconvenience to bring along with you even when baby's not in it.

When DD was an infant I wore my Moby everywhere, even if she wasn't in it, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Play yard fences are fantastic! I have two and I joined them together to fence off my back "yard" It is really just a tiny patch of dirt and a stretch of cement. That way I can sit in there with my son and let him ride around on his bike and play on his slide while I watch and not constantly be running him down and saying, "No, you may not go rip up the neighbors flower bed!" I am actually on the lookout for another one this summer to make our play space even bigger.

I used a pacifier with DS when he was in infant, but I used it in the car only, and he gave it up when he was about 4 months old. It was a godsend because he would literally start screaming the instant he was put into the car seat until I was able to nurse him when we stopped. I am a single mama, so getting into the car was not optional.

I also have used a harness and leash very occasionally, and plan to bring it with me when we go camping this summer. I don't think I will need to use it much at all, but I am definitely not against it.

I have and use sippy cups regularly, along with strollers. My son is too little to walk the miles that I love to walk, and he is too heavy to carry for that distance. Plus, being in the stroller allows him to have snacks, water and toys, plus it doubles as a super-jumbo purse/diaper bag/cup holder for me. No guilt at all about that one.

DS also had a bouncy seat and a doorway jumper that allowed me to shower and brush my teeth before he could walk. Those were a life saver, and as much as I hated the idea of him "stuck" in something, it worked for us.

Our pack and play really became the laundry dumping ground, so that was a complete waste of money. I passed on the offer of a gift of a crib from my mom, and am so glad I did. DS still does not have a bed of his own in his room, and most likely won't for a few years.

I did have a swing for him, but he hated it, and only was happy in it once for about 10 minutes. I ditched that when he was about a month old as it took up way too much space.

Oh, I had a Bumbo too, and never felt that it was a bad thing. DS loved being upright, and it helped him to balance on his super skinny, super long torso.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
The play yard fences can come in handy. I remember one episode of J&K where they put the fence up around the christmas tree and presents to keep the kids out, not stash the kids in it.

I had a very tiny tabletop tree for 2-3 years just because of this reason, and when I noticed my child couldn't stay of the presents, would put them away and take out agaşn on Xmas eve . But we didn't have a large family X-mas celebration ever, justr the 3 or 4 of us at home. This year we had the usual larger tree + the mini tree, which my 5y old has decorated all by himself. Just another solution, and not fence-expensive (well I don't think anyone would actually get these fences for a tree ONLY, and if we would have had a fireplace in use, I would have gotten a fireplace shield for sure).


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
I had a very tiny tabletop tree for 2-3 years just because of this reason, and when I noticed my child couldn't stay of the presents, would put them away and take out agaşn on Xmas eve . But we didn't have a large family X-mas celebration ever, justr the 3 or 4 of us at home. This year we had the usual larger tree + the mini tree, which my 5y old has decorated all by himself. Just another solution, and not fence-expensive (well I don't think anyone would actually get these fences for a tree ONLY, and if we would have had a fireplace in use, I would have gotten a fireplace shield for sure).

We have a real tree every year, and to be honest I think that paying for a fence is a cheap price to pay for our tradition of everyone taking part in decorating a 6' fir tree. I'd be willing to use one for the tree only if we end up having to.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i think it's not so much the actual item or gadget as it is how it is used as to whether or not it's "demeaning".

i have to say i'm raising an eyebrow at some of the comments on alot of the more mainstream gadgets...how on earth is a baby tub a demeaning/silly thing? when i had my dd, we lived in a beach bungalow with a very small, concrete shower. there was NO WAY i felt ok showering in there with dd. i couldve gotten a mesh sling (which is technically a gadget







) but that was not for me. the kitchen sink was shallow and old. so we used a baby tub, and she loved it.

i dearly love our high chair too. my food-loving ds is right at the table with us, but has the trayspace and freedom to eat how he eats (which is generally pretty neat, but still messy enough) and i get to enjoy my meal also. i find trying to eat with him in my lap to be very messy and very frustrating for us both. he is not ready to be in a booster seat (gadget) anytime shortly....

most baby gadgets are not useful to me, but that doesn't mean they aren't lifesavers or major convenience items for another parent. why all the judgement? even bottle proppers have a place of usefulness for someone, i'm sure-what if you had more babies than you have hands?

these threads....feh.....


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 







i think it's not so much the actual item or gadget as it is how it is used as to whether or not it's "demeaning".

i have to say i'm raising an eyebrow at some of the comments on alot of the more mainstream gadgets...how on earth is a baby tub a demeaning/silly thing?

I think I'm the one who first brought up baby tubs, and I certainly never suggested in any way that they're demeaning. In certain circumstances, such as yours, I can see them being useful. I just find the idea that a baby needs a special plastic tub to bathe in kind of strange, and I think it's a shame that so many people really think they _need_ to spend the money, yk?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

I just find the idea that a baby needs a special plastic tub to bathe in kind of strange,
If you can't heat your bathroom (no safe outlet for space heater, lots of drafts) then you bathe baby in a different room. Also it is easier to fill a small tub up to a good height to keep baby warm without wasting a ton of water filling the tub to that level. You can save gallons upon gallons.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chipper26* 
Okay, I just thought of one...are there bottle propers, b/c if so, they'd be bad.

Unless you have triplets or more.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
If you can't heat your bathroom (no safe outlet for space heater, lots of drafts) then you bathe baby in a different room. Also it is easier to fill a small tub up to a good height to keep baby warm without wasting a ton of water filling the tub to that level. You can save gallons upon gallons.

Yes, good point. And I usually bathed my babies in the baby bath on the kitchen counter in the sun, which was very pleasant, only I needed a step stool (gadget  myself not to kill my back because the counter+bath a bit too high .

-----------------------

I just thought it as fun to do some introspection on the stuff we bought, the stuff we never bought, the stuff we had but which we actually never needed and the stuff we never had but could have been useful. And just reflection on how much of it is actually REALLY needed to care for a baby (not much at all). Even though I had quite some gadgets, I know I could've done perfectly well, but differently, without most of it. I find it interesting to read how other parents have other opinions and experiences and how one can find sth totally useless or ridiculous while it's been a life-saver for another one. I do not think the tone of the thread is meant to be demeaning







.

Still find those wigs hilarious.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree its all in how its used. Just about anything can be demeaning to a child when used wrong. Even a carrier can be demeaning if the parent ignores their hysterical child while hes in it (Ive seen this and Ive heard the parent tell the child to shut up before she hits him).
Things I wouldn't use (this is just for me because of my childrens temperments, not to be a hit on anyone else)
Leashes- Ive never liked them and never used them. However, I have two girls and my oldest knows my mommy voice means stop. My youngest is barely crawling so I don't have to worry to much about her. Ive just never agreed with leashes for normal children (some developmentally challenged children it becomes a safetly need), however, if a parent has a runner or multiple young ones I can see where they might need a leash.
Anything that attaches a bucket seat to you. Although, it might have been useful when trying to escort two kids, two carseats and multiple bags of luggage through customs.
"Educational" toys or any toy that makes a lot of noise in order to "teach" your baby/toddler something.
Baby bathtubs- I actually had one with my first baby and we only used it once. It was more of a hassle than a help.
Wooden spoons or paddles- I just wanted to add this one in because two women at the playground were discussing the best wooden spoon to get to spank their child with and one was listing the ones not to get because they break to easy..

I do have baby gagets laying around the house. I have a bouncy seat because I didn't want to put the baby down on the floor while I showered (my husband is gone ALOT so waiting for him to hold her wasn't going to happen). I have a pack and play thats never been taken out of the bag except when a friend came over and used it. I have a jumperoo because it gives me five minutes to chop up veggies and cook the meat for dinner (two things I won't do with DD2 in a sling, she likes to kick at things and Im worried she will get burned/cut). I got a bunch of carriers that I just love since it gives me two free hands to play with DD1 while DD2 is in my arms. However, DD2 is starting to not like the carrier unless shes tired or we are out and about so they are being used less.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Things that have never been used in our home are pacifiers. And no thumb sucking happened.

I believe actually that sippy cups were on of the most unnescessary purchases we did/gifts we were given. I think we have 4. And then 2 with a straw. All plastic, which now gives me the creeps anyway. One was Avent and very expensive. Especially ds2 never really liked to use those and they were not really 'no spill' anyway, or hard to get any fluids from. The need to have those was more regarding my remembering having enjoyed my own sippy cups (I have been 100 percent bottle fed). However, I never have used a pacifier as a baby, never liked it, thumb and my handkerchief were much better

I didn't realize that sippy cups were considered to be baby/toddler gadgetry







. DD was offered a regular cup before a sippy cup. But, a sippy cup is certainly helpful when we are out and about (in the car, walking/hiking, eating out, etc.). Plus, many exclusively BF'd babes go straight to a sippy cup (and bypass the bottle altogether). And, there are several stainless steel sippy cups available (I avoid plastics, as well...but, even most plastic sippy cups are BPA free).


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Me neither . Untill I realised they have not been very useful for my ds2 and have just been taking space in my kitchen drawers. Ds1 has used those more often but I must admit we could've easily done without. I now got stainless steel water bottles and a thermos for when we're out (gadgets! lol). And we now use porcelain, earthware and glassware more often too and I do not heat that much in plastic containers anymore. I really don't know how I got so hooked on plastic baby food containers/plates/cups in the past...


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't think about sippy cups. DD1 would never use a sippy cup, we went straight to straw cups and regular cups. Straw cups I use for in the car, regular cups for at home. One of my friends watched her while I was in the hospital with DD2 and tried to offer her a sippy cup, DD1 was confused about what she was suppose to do with it and tried to take off the lid so she could get a drink.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Funny about the sippy cups - DD was never a fan of those as a baby, she had those plastic juiceboxes which, while plastic, were very well designed AND actually spillproof, and easy for kids to use. I got icked out by the plastic and switched her to a sigg water bottle (she only ever drank water anyway). A few months ago we were at a friend's place and she had sippy cups and DD just fell in love with them so our friend gave us a couple. Now DD likes to drink her tea out of them, of all things - she still prefers regular glasses at home or a sigg/klean kanteen while we're out for water.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
THIS horrid thing.

Odd.

That reminds me of a papoose hung in a tee-pee.

It also reminds me of a news story from several years ago. Thieves were reaching over bathroom stalls and stealing purses. So the venue (I think it was a stadium) removed the hooks from the stall doors. The enterprising thieves put their own hooks up.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree that parents are really sold a bill of goods with baby stuff. Those list of all the things you need are so silly. Like a baby bath is nice and useful for some, but a baby can get perfectly clean with a sponge bath if money is a real issue.

Those baby wigs are weird, but I can't help wanting to try the pink wig on my baby.

My two girls were very different and so I found the gadgets I used with them were different.

DD1 seems to need more space, though she isn't one of those babies that hates being cuddled. But she loved the bouncy chair which I fixed up so it attached to my kitchen table. What boggles my mind now is I would turn her around to look out the big window where there was a bird-feeder, and she would watch the birds for 1/2 an hour. She also loved the Jolly Jumper, and she hated the sling. By about a year, we had to move her out of our bed because she couldn't sleep if she was too close to people, so she got a fair bit of use out of the crib.

DD2 is totally different, she wouldn't sit in any gadget and loves the sling. She's never slept in the crib, which now gets used as a changing table, and I plan to transition her to a bed in dd1's room eventually.

I did appreciate the crib a few times when I had emergencies, like the dog found a porky-pine, or I had a chimney fire.

I really love sippy cups, since I never had to deal with bottles, the girls got suippy cups from 6 moths and by 8 moths could use them by themselves.

The one thing that has been great and I am glad we got was a stroller with a "surfing" platform and jump seat on the back. I can go to the park or grocery shop with the baby in the front, dd1 can surf or sit when she gets tired, and it carries a lot of groceries.

Edit - those cups with straws - I would never use one in a car, I had a terrible accident as a kid when my mom had to break suddenly and the straw took all the skin off the roof of my mouth. If it had gone through the soft palate it could have been serious and not just sore. I think a sippy is a lot safer for the car.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

We had all the gadgets either purchased by us or for us. I never did get the baby tub. I tried it, the baby slipped all over the thing, then I had to lug this thing with water back to the bathroom to empty it, making a mess all the way. I soon switched to the kitchen sink.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Disclaimer: pg with #1.

Before I found MDC, I was calculating the cost of all the stuff I would "need" and thought I could never quit work and be a stay at home mom.. I am now much less worried about the future. I'm a CC believer also, to the extent that it will work in a non-village situation.

So here's my take on gadgets: Like pretty much everyone else has said, they can come in handy for certain situations or children, but many of them are not actually necessities (although I have to say, my mom had a jolly jumper thing for the kids that she used for years--the only thing she had besides a crib I think, and I would watch my siblings and be soooo jealous because I wanted to use it...)
I don't think that anything not used for punishment is really 'demeaning'. Leashes/harnesses feel demeaning to parents I think, but I know a bunch of kids prefer them to other ways of keeping them close by parents in an unsafe environment. Also, I (like many kids) pretended to be an animal when I was little. We made our own leashes to pretend we were pets. I don't think we were demeaning ourselves. It was no big deal because in our culture, dogs were mostly on leashes for whatever reason (safety, laws, etc) We had a blast. I think we even played seeing-eye dog, and you sure gotta have a harness for that.
For the CC side of things, I do believe the fact that kids will naturally want to stay within safe distance of parents/caregivers (I've been experimenting a little with other peoples' kids to test this theory in safe areas haha) BUT sometimes that safe distance isn't safe enough because of the environment and that's where things like a harness would come in handy. I dunno, maybe you can train your kid to shorten their acceptable distance, but I won't fall into the trap of thinking that every kid is 'normal' and 'should' be able to do something.

Gadgets seem to take the place of other caregivers that we could have access to in a village situation. My personal belief is that we wouldn't need ANY of them if we were jungle dwellers







It's sorta sad that we've had to compensate with so much STUFF because of our lifestyles and culture. So yeah, I won't judge anyone for using something even if I cringe at the thought of using it myself (I have to say, I really don't like the idea of bucket seats and I will do my darnedest to keep from ever ever using one--again, no judgement for those who do). It's gotta be hard to have to adjust childcare to a society where most of the time you don't have 3-4 willing adults nearby who will help fill your child's needs.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
If you can't heat your bathroom (no safe outlet for space heater, lots of drafts) then you bathe baby in a different room. Also it is easier to fill a small tub up to a good height to keep baby warm without wasting a ton of water filling the tub to that level. You can save gallons upon gallons.

I just said in my last post that there are circumstances where they make sense. I'm talking about the majority of people I've known, who swear you _need_ a tub to bathe the baby. These people all have modern kitchen sinks - deep enough to accommodate a baby - just like me. If they want a baby tub, that's fine.

My only problem with the tubs is that I _personally_ think it's silly that _most_ people seem to think they _need_ to buy a plastic tub in order to bathe their baby. I've seen people with perfectgly adequate kitchen sinks financially overextend themselves to guy the "needed" baby tub. I, _personally_, think that's silly.

If you don't have a kitchen sink, or you live in a house where heating is a problem, or whatever, then, yeah - I can see the use. I just don't think that _most_ people _need_ them, okay?


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I just said in my last post that there are circumstances where they make sense. I'm talking about the majority of people I've known, who swear you _need_ a tub to bathe the baby. These people all have modern kitchen sinks - deep enough to accommodate a baby - just like me. If they want a baby tub, that's fine.

My only problem with the tubs is that I _personally_ think it's silly that _most_ people seem to think they _need_ to buy a plastic tub in order to bathe their baby. I've seen people with perfectgly adequate kitchen sinks financially overextend themselves to guy the "needed" baby tub. I, _personally_, think that's silly.

If you don't have a kitchen sink, or you live in a house where heating is a problem, or whatever, then, yeah - I can see the use. I just don't think that _most_ people _need_ them, okay?

I think I get what you are saying because I feel it applies to nearly all of this stuff. Newly expecting parents often think they NEED baby tubs, travel system, nursery furniture, pacifiers, bottles, playpens, blah blah blah. It's SO MUCH STUFF. You cannot possibly need all of it. There may be a few things you might find useful in your specific situation, but for the most part it is largely unnecessary.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Ok, that is... Mildly disturbing, to put it mildly...









; seriously? im not sure what to think lol!


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the main difference between MDC mamas and more mainstream ones...is that in general (of, not all) AP moms are looking for tools to help us stay closer to baby and do things as natural as possible, whereas more mainstream moms see every modern convenience as necessary. I do not say this to be judgmental - i see it in my friends who houses are filled with every possible gadget, contraption, and electronic toy out there. Obviously, every mom is different and finds different things useful & babies find different things comforting. The one baby gadget I found really helpful was the bouncy seat - great for taking showers, but that was really the only time I used it.

I never had much use for a Pack n Play - for playpen purposes - the one time we used it was when we were staying at my moms and hubby and I decided we wanted to use the hot tub. We set the Play yard on the deck right next to the hot tub and we enjoyed 20 minutes of relaxation. I think that is honestly the only time I ever put her in there - it mainly was used for storage.

On the other side, our friends came over with their crawling baby and immediately set theirs up. And sat at the table with us to have a beer. I thought it was kind of weird - I would have happily played with their daughter - but they didn't even give us a chance. It was kind of sad to me. To not even give her the chance to explore - our house was not necessarily baby proofed, but we didn't have much so she really wouldn't have hurt herself or our stuff. i got the impression that's just the way they did things - they brought the PnP everywhere.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
If you don't have a kitchen sink, or you live in a house where heating is a problem, or whatever, then, yeah - I can see the use. I just don't think that _most_ people _need_ them, okay?

I just want to say that I was one of the people who said the tummy tub was useful, and I completely agree with this statement. Most people, who have the benefit of central heating and/or double-glazed windows, do NOT need a special tub for their baby.


----------



## Chloebeansmom (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Right of Passage* 
I'm irked by the bucket seat that you can snap into a stroller frame and snap into a swing frame. I can just see babies spending COUNTLESS hours in the bucket seat cause no one bothered to pick babe up just transfered from stroller to car to swing. Makes me sad to think about how little contact they'd be getting.









We had the swing for the bucket seat and I loved it when she was really little. It was good if I was going to a family member's house. My daughter was a mega "swing napper" and would only stay asleep durng the day if she was constantly moving. My body got very worn out from the swaying, so I would get her to sleep and then put her in the swing. Or if We arrived somewhere and she was asleep I could pop the bucket right into the swing until she woke up and she would get a great nap. My daugter was never in the bucket awake for very long at all. I also snapped the carseat into the stroller a lot but usually only until we got into wherever we were going. My DD was a premie and came home during a very cold winter, so getting her out of the carseat into a sling would not have been very feasible.

Our unused gadget was the pack and play. We only used it as a changing table in the living room. I think we may have laid her in it 5 times when she was really little and fell asleep before we were going to bed.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
I just want to say that I was one of the people who said the tummy tub was useful, and I completely agree with this statement. Most people, who have the benefit of central heating and/or double-glazed windows, do NOT need a special tub for their baby.

I'll also say that I wasn't referring specifically to the tummy tub. My gut reaction to that was "that thing is so weird", but when I stopped to think about it, it actually seemed to make sense, yk? I just meant tubs, in general.

I think the tummy tub looks like it might be even better than a regular tub, if there are home heating issues.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I just said in my last post that there are circumstances where they make sense. I'm talking about the majority of people I've known, who swear you _need_ a tub to bathe the baby. These people all have modern kitchen sinks - deep enough to accommodate a baby - just like me. If they want a baby tub, that's fine.

Am I the only person squicked out by the idea of putting tiny baby parts in a kitchen sink? Hasn't anyone ever seen the stories about all the bacteria found in kitchen sinks? I'm so NOT a germophobe, but I'd take my plastic baby tub over that any day. Plus, both DDs LOVED to lay back and splash and play in the baby tub. I wanted to be able to sit next to them on the floor and play too! We have some awesome video footage of our chunky monkey DD1 in the bath, totally hilarious...

And I loved our crib too. It was so useful for both girls...for cosleeping







It was an awesome sidecar for our queen bed







We also loved our swing and vibrating bouncy seat and mei tai (man, I didn't want to give that thing up). I don't know, I'm all for things that make life easier. I also never took either girl out of their buckets when we were out and about, because they were perfectly happy and snug as bugs once they were in, but PUTTING them in made them scream every time. Why make them cry on more occasions than necessary, KWIM?

For the most part, I'm in the "it's all in the application" boat (though I agree about the paddles, wooden spoons, time-out accoutrements, etc.).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissel* 
Am I the only person squicked out by the idea of putting tiny baby parts in a kitchen sink? Hasn't anyone ever seen the stories about all the bacteria found in kitchen sinks?

I hadn't even thought about it, but it doesn't bother me. I'm sure the bathtub I bathe in has lots of germs, too.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I hadn't even thought about it, but it doesn't bother me. I'm sure the bathtub I bathe in has lots of germs, too.









True. Was it Jerry Seinfeld who does the bit about not taking baths because you're basically just stewing in a warm soup of your own debris or something? (Not that I feel that way about baths--I'd kill for a decent-size tub! It just reminded me of it







)


----------

